# How do you handle additional T&M work



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Dropping your rate was silly, and in his mind now he has a sucker that he can take advantage of. Not only did you drop your rate, but you did it for off-hour weekend time in which you should have been charging a higher rate.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

There is no such thing as "fair" in this business. Now you're stuck with no bargaining chips begging for a GC to throw you a bone.

The first rule with GC's is to not fall for their intimidation game. I can guarantee you that the reason the GC had the deadline was because he had a progress payment coming. If you stand between a GC and money, he goes ballistic. You should have told him you don't work weekends and watch him sweat. Then negotiate.

Two days notice is his problem, not yours'.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Read this book.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Do you like bending over for other peoples convenience? Because that's what you did.
I don't see why you or anyone here should lower THEIR rate because someone else needs more work done.....?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Nothing you've said here sounds unreasonable or greedy. Perhaps the lesson
to be learned is to have the right discussions up front. Having things in writing 
is always a good idea as well. 
Good Luck,
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Another thing: I wouldn't do any more work for this GC without 
payment in advance. 
P&L


----------



## Gaelectricalguy (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like you started off by shooting yourself in the foot, never let someone buy your materials unless you raise your rate....never lower it in those situations. Once you did that he knew that he could get away anything including not disclosing the completion date until he wanted to, the only one you were not fair to was yourself especially by not having a signed agreement on the pricing which I assume you do not as he is now arguing the price.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Your GC is a bad dude. Sad. 
P&L


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Remember, it's okay to bend over backwards for your customers, it's a mistake to bend over forwards for them.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

One of the the oldest lines in the book is; "if you give me a break on this project - I have a lot more future work for you"

If he doesn't respect the fact that additional work equals additional costs then he will not in the future. Not someone I would work for again.


----------

